# MECA Sacramento Feb 12th Autorama



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Autorama Feb 12th in Sacramento! MECA is pleased to announce a show at one of the biggest car shows in the country. Feb 12th is the date and we'll be offering SQ, SQ2, Install, Park And Pound, SPL, RTA. Keep an eye out on the www.mecacaraudio.com website (events page) for final details.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm there! If you need a place to crash the night before Aubrey, just let me know.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

This is going to be an awesome show!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

I'll definitely have to do what I can to get my car there. But I am out of town that particular day. I want new scores though!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm gonna come hang out for sure! I love looking at everyone's rides!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Glad to see the local guys are going to come. Abe, I can drive your car there for you if you want. You're allowed a "co-pilot" to the shows. I'll just enter your car for you and leave mine at the house if you'd like.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

If I can get my door panels done, I will make the drive to be there.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Dave, you're a stud!!!! There needs to be a MECA Dedication medal to give out for people who make those kinds of drives!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Dave, you're a stud!!!! There needs to be a MECA Dedication medal to give out for people who make those kinds of drives!


eh...no biggie. What's a little road trip to see some good friends. I hear it's going to be a big show!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Dave, you're a stud!!!! There needs to be a MECA Dedication medal to give out for people who make those kinds of drives!


they do, its called the state points championship 

I may make this show if my cadillac is done in time 

Looking forward to seeing all the stud audio guys minus Aubrey of course....j/k


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i should be able to make it and take a few guys with me


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i should be able to make it and take a few guys with me


Bout time, figured you and your guys were all retired.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i still dont have exactly a car to compete with haha


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Did I miss something? What happenned to the subi?


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

Me Vince,Scott,Dennis and all the audio Xperts guys will be there for sure....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am pretty much gonna retire the subie...it hasnt changed at all, not one bit, install, tuning, product...etc in the past 3 years...and wont change ever again...kinda getting tired of going in with the same old thing everytime hehe but i may have no choice but to take it again this time.

Aubrey, i think you will find that whomever i take this time will be totally different than last year


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I will be out of the country until the 5th, if you have questions please 
contact, MECA, boostedrex or any of the other judges. I am not sure if Iwill have internet access or not so......


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I will be out of the country until the 5th, if you have questions please
> contact, MECA, boostedrex or any of the other judges. I am not sure if Iwill have internet access or not so......


Agreed, if anyone has any questions just let me know and I'll get you sorted out as best as I can in Aubrey's absence.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

This will be my first show-ever... So with that said, I am looking forward to meeting a lot of you and hearing some good systems as well. 

Take care,

Bluenote


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bluenote said:


> This will be my first show-ever... So with that said, I am looking forward to meeting a lot of you and hearing some good systems as well.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Bluenote


Well you picked a good one for the first one. Aubrey, Zach, Vince, Bing and a host of other Nor Cal guys are some of the best in the business, and they will make you feel right at home. And you will definitely get to hear some great systems. I'm going to try my hardest to make this one too.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

I will be there as well.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

gymrat2005 said:


> Well you picked a good one for the first one. Aubrey, Zach, Vince, Bing and a host of other Nor Cal guys are some of the best in the business, and they will make you feel right at home. And you will definitely get to hear some great systems. I'm going to try my hardest to make this one too.


gymrat2005, thanks for the welcome. I had an install performed by Bing last November so that's at least one guy I know in advance lol. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

gymrat2005 said:


> Well you picked a good one for the first one. Aubrey, Zach, Vince, Bing and a host of other Nor Cal guys are some of the best in the business, and they will make you feel right at home. And you will definitely get to hear some great systems. I'm going to try my hardest to make this one too.


As usual Dave, you're far too kind. I really hope to see you in Sac for this show!!



JBishop said:


> I will be there as well.


I heard that you'd be up for this one. Looking forward to seeing you then Jim.



Bluenote said:


> gymrat2005, thanks for the welcome. I had an install performed by Bing last November so that's at least one guy I know in advance lol. Looking forward to meeting you.


You have the Lincoln that Bing did the install in right? I've heard about your car and am very much looking forward to hearing it.



Zach


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, Zach I have the Lincoln LS that Bing worked his wonders with. 
I cant wait for you to hear it as well as no-one besides Bing and myself have heard it. I look forward to some valuable feedback and potential tuning suggestions. 

Bluenote


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

im going to try and be there... autorama is awesome and now this....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

looks like i will be coming with five or six new guys for the show...none of them are hardcore competitor or sq nuts with comp specific installs, so hopefully you more experienced guys will show them some mercy


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Bing, we all started out that way remember?  I'm sure they'll be made to feel at home. Can't wait to meet everybody.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Man, im waiting on fabrication materials to start shaping my door panels. It was back ordered, and im hoping it comes in this week...if so, I should be able to make this show.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Everyone...

I can't wait to start the season!! Extremely busy through March, so hope to start making comp's consistently from that point forward...

See you guys in April


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Ill be there too, cant wait


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

newtitan said:


> Ill be there too, cant wait


Cool. It'll be nice to finally meet you.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bringing a secret weapon to this show. The wife should do very well. 
Team Image Dynamics ELITE.......


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

We should be showing up with Gary's Mercedes. Making some changes right now.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

awesome  Aubrey, the taco still in stock class?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

HIGHLY recommend showing up at the show as close to 9am as you can. Typically a bit of a clusterfark until they figure out why we are there at the gate.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont know about you guys, but I am soooooo stoked about this one!!!!!!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Very much looking forward to this. Autorama is a great car show plus this will be an excellent MECA event!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll try to be there!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

How bout a last minute roll count: These are the SQ guys I know about so far off the top of my head.

Me
Luz Carter
Zach
Jim Bishop
Bing


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> How bout a last minute roll count: These are the SQ guys I know about so far off the top of my head.
> 
> Me
> Luz Carter
> ...


There are 4 other Team SINS guys from the Bay coming up. Plus the Audio Xperts crew. Haven't heard from any of the SoCal guys, so I'm not sure if they're coming up or not.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Luz
Zach
Jim Bishop
SINS
SINS
SINS
SINS
Vince
Scott


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Aubrey
Luz
Zach
Jim Bishop
Bing
SINS (Thomas)
SINS (Vu)
SINS 
SINS
Vince
Scott
Dennis Darkoh
Mustang guy from Audio Xperts
Gary Summer's car is supposed to be there with the shop guys that built it.

Is Greg coming up to judge?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Aubrey
> Luz
> Zach
> Jim Bishop
> ...



yes, Greg is coming.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Luz
Zach
Jim Bishop
Bing
SINS (Thomas)
SINS (Vu)
SINS 
SINS
Vince
Scott
Dennis Darkoh
Mustang guy from Audio Xperts
Gary Summer's car is supposed to be there with the shop guys that built it.
Bill might not compete

This should be a pretty good turnout! I'm looking forward to seeing everybody again.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Luz
Zach
Jim Bishop
Bing
SINS (Thomas)
SINS (Vu)
SINS
SINS
Vince
Scott
Dennis Darkoh
Mustang guy from Audio Xperts
Gary Summer's car is supposed to be there with the shop guys that built it.
Bill??
Skittles
Alpine??


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

The echo is coming!


----------



## Joemon (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm here now lol


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't make it Zach, but i'll see you soon...

Aubrey, thanks for blowing my emails off again...I choose to think it wasn't intentional, even though it's happened twice now

David Mennie


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Aubrey, Zach, Bing and all others who made it out : It was a real Pleasure meeting all of you at this event. I enjoyed it, and hope to see you all at another event in the near future. 

Cheers!

Thomas aka...Bluenote


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just got back and so tired that i am about to fall over...had a great time...

and man oh man, the margins for this show ....

several classes and categories came down to quarter to half points! 

thats really awesome hehe


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Black05Hemi said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it Zach, but i'll see you soon...
> 
> Aubrey, thanks for blowing my emails off again...I choose to think it wasn't intentional, even though it's happened twice now
> 
> David Mennie


I have no idea what email your using then, haven't received anything from ya. Give me a call if you need, number and email is listed on the MECA site if you need them.......


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Didn't get the supplies needed to finish my doors until Friday. Trying to make an AZ show next week though. Anyhow, I hope you all had a great time. Is Bakersfield the only other show in Cali this year? Aubrey, anything else in the works?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Black05Hemi said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it Zach, but i'll see you soon...
> 
> David Mennie


David, I'm sure I'll catch up with you at one of the central Cali shows. Though I'm in judging capacity only this year as my car is torn down and undergoing a 100% full rebuild. I'll be geared up and ready for the 2012 season though.

Zach


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

By the way, it was great seeing everybody. Thank you for coming out and staying so incredibly late. I think that's the latest I've left a show. All in all it was a good day and some VERY competitive classes!

Thanks to Jim Bishop for coming out and judging his first show. I know Greg and I really appreciate the help in the lanes!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

gymrat2005 said:


> Didn't get the supplies needed to finish my doors until Friday. Trying to make an AZ show next week though. Anyhow, I hope you all had a great time. Is Bakersfield the only other show in Cali this year? Aubrey, anything else in the works?


Yes, 2-3 in Bakersfield 
AI in Fresno wants a show last Sat. of March or 1st of April
Team BFD wants to set one up around Fresno soon
Stereo Solutions in Redding approached me ysterday and is wanting some shows, although Redding might just be too far for even me. :-(
Store in Elk Grove just signed up with MECA for shows
Then of course I need to work on shows with all the shops from last year

So, basically everything above will be worked on next week............gonna be busy!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sweet, I gotta get to a few of those. Please keep us posted!


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Bummed I couldn't make it... I'm getting back in to town tomorrow, and my first priority is getting my damn bimmer running again. I will definitely be at the next show as long as it's not on March 26th, I'm at a wedding that day.

I'd love to see the results though! Where do I go for that?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

We missed you too Bi Gabe. Bwahaha!! Hope that Hawaii was cool though.

High score in Mod was 79.25. 2nd place Mod was 74.5. Your car will be really competitive in Mod this year!!


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Nice... new tune is dialed. A-pillars are dialed now (my airbags were really causing problems with the mid and tweet mounts)... this will be a good season!

Some new rattles came about in my headliner... but that's just basic 85K mile bimmer woes. Nothing a little deadener and a weekend can't fix.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Woke Up excited, wifey made breakfast, my 7 year old begged to come with Pops, we scarf down some food, hit the road, park, head up the ramp to the gate..my lovely child yaks up some great pancakes, 

Poor dad has to drive home with the wonderful smells of fatherhood lol

Darnit, Im making one of these local shows one day lol, next time the kids stay home...

Sounds like it was great fun, I think its awesome all the effort you guys put in to keep these up!!!


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

Just wanted to say I had a great time at the show. It was cool seeing some poeople I had not seen in a while, and meeting some new guys at the show. Aubrey and everybody else are doing a great job of keeping it alive on the west coast.. Hey Bing , great job on the Acura, I enjoyed listening to that car. Later , Scott Babson , Kustom Kar Audio


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

kustomkaraudio said:


> Just wanted to say I had a great time at the show. It was cool seeing some poeople I had not seen in a while, and meeting some new guys at the show. Aubrey and everybody else are doing a great job of keeping it alive on the west coast.. Hey Bing , great job on the Acura, I enjoyed listening to that car. Later , Scott Babson , Kustom Kar Audio


Great seeing you at the show Scott. Also glad to hear that things are going well for you guys. I really enjoyed the show we put on at your place last season. Hopefully we can make it out that way again this year. To the new location of course.

Zach


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

kustomkaraudio said:


> Just wanted to say I had a great time at the show. It was cool seeing some poeople I had not seen in a while, and meeting some new guys at the show. Aubrey and everybody else are doing a great job of keeping it alive on the west coast.. Hey Bing , great job on the Acura, I enjoyed listening to that car. Later , Scott Babson , Kustom Kar Audio


Scott, it was always awesome talking to you, someone with infinitely more experience and skill than me, i think i improve from osmosis just standing next to you lol...

unfortunately i didnt get a chance to listen to Gary's car this time, around 3-4 pm i really hit a wall, having not gotten much sleep the night before, and all i wanted to do was to lie down 

i really hope there is a way to do more shows at your new location, i know its small, but hell, if there is any room close to it that we can use...that would be great...i really enjoyed the ones you put on over the last two years...

b


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Great seeing you at the show Scott. Also glad to hear that things are going well for you guys. I really enjoyed the show we put on at your place last season. Hopefully we can make it out that way again this year. To the new location of course.
> 
> Zach


Thanks Zach , Hopefully we will talk soon BTW .. Sick motorcycle..


simplicityinsound said:


> Scott, it was always awesome talking to you, someone with infinitely more experience and skill than me, i think i improve from osmosis just standing next to you lol...
> 
> unfortunately i didnt get a chance to listen to Gary's car this time, around 3-4 pm i really hit a wall, having not gotten much sleep the night before, and all i wanted to do was to lie down
> 
> ...


Thanks Bing, You gotta stop, your gonna make me blush.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Sure thing Scott. Just hit me up anytime. Do you have my cell number yet?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

What happened to Southern California?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> What happened to Southern California?
> 
> 
> 
> Todd did call me on Saturday asking me about my show schedule.......sounds like the Socal thing might be coming back around and starting for 2011.


----------

